# Perhapse a cautionary dream . . .



## DregeDE (Mar 11, 2012)

As I slept in till the mid afternoon today I drempt that I was somewhere in texas with a fellow squattie we were downtownish near a freeway and a huge construction area where they were pouring large amounts of cement for the foundation for a super structure, my friends dog was skittish but we were curious as to why there was so many cops and helicopters around, even police transport buses - as we approached we were instead of told to fuck off we were roughly ushered into the construction site and ordered to line up inside of a steel rebar gridwork suspended by a crane - I looked around and the amount of cops were pretty few to the amount of old homebums and young traveler kids and some were, did or could escape - the frightened looks on faces not wearing a badge scared me and I told my buddy That I was gonna escape, I did and slunk to the outskirts of the site with him just a few feet behind me. Just as, from a slightly higher than most bluff of cement, say our previous rebar makeshift cage lowered to a huge cement lined pit roughly the same size and shape of it locking those inside below a grate of rebar, a cement truck began emptying its belly into the pit and the screams of moratal terror pierced my ears from across the constriuction site. As it filled past the top of the grate the screams were silent all at once. We hid inside an alcove of a soon to be cement support beam that for some reason had a hollow cavity in it as big as a bedroom, just as our eyes acclimated to the contrasting dark a lance of light from a helicopters spotbeam engulfed the room and we were yanked out by cops and threw into another pit with more terrified degenerated of society.


----------



## hshh (Mar 11, 2012)

that would suck pretty bad


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 11, 2012)

say your scared


----------



## DregeDE (Mar 11, 2012)

of all the dreams I have had of dying this one was the scariest.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 11, 2012)

yup


----------



## outskirts (Mar 11, 2012)

That's worse than the nightmares I've had about being shot in the head. At least that shit happens fast, and in my opinion
would be a by far better way to go than being drowned in cement. Plus having to endure waiting for the inevitable... FUCK!
Yeah, your nightmare has mine beat!


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 11, 2012)

yup


----------



## DregeDE (Mar 12, 2012)

Since I was about 6 years old I have had nightmares of dying, I hold that I have died every way possible (the best by far I believe would be by the hands of a trusted lover strangling you to death) - though this one is a new one, the first of witch I die at the hands of the police (state) with multitudes of others, almost a reenactment of Mauthausen in an urban cityscape.
I am not ever disturbed by my dreams of dying I often wake up refreshed and full of a feeling of life ready to make the most of what I have but this shook me to my core - must be all the gory fucked up mixtapes I found, downloaded and am watching . . .


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 12, 2012)

have you ever seen anyone die in front of you? i thought you werent supposed to die in your dreams then again they say you cant dream in color and your not supposed to remember your dreams. maybe all things in moderation too many faces of deathtapes=i die inmy dreams


----------



## DregeDE (Mar 12, 2012)

Two people; a stabbing victim in San Diego and a premature deformed fetus.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 12, 2012)

yup did you see the person get stabbed then die?


----------



## DregeDE (Mar 12, 2012)

no just heard the death rattle from between some dumpsters and found the old guy bleeding all over, sat with him, gave him a cigarette and we talked till he died.


----------

